# Your Suggestion on Dripper: Cloud and flavor



## masterawai (11/9/15)

Hi, i would like to know your suggestion on dripper for cloud chasing and great flavor. Post your suggestion, i would like to hear.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (11/9/15)

i have a plume veil and a turbo v1. both are good but i use the turbo for just clouds. my plume veil has a few variables that influence flavor and vapour production. i have ordered the new velocity rda. so excited hey. it also depends on how you build and how you vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (11/9/15)

I stand by my Velocity RDA, it's even swaying me off my tanks.

Massive clouds and all you do is twist and you get decent flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## masterawai (11/9/15)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> i have a plume veil and a turbo v1. both are good but i use the turbo for just clouds. my plume veil has a few variables that influence flavor and vapour production. i have ordered the new velocity rda. so excited hey. it also depends on how you build and how you vape



Hey, thanks for the suggestion. I'll add to my list for research. I just don't know which RDA should i buy. I love cloud and flavor.


----------



## Maxxis (11/9/15)

Velocity hands down!

Great clouds
Great flavour
Great build deck
Great looks
Great freaking everything
Shitty o-rings

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999 (11/9/15)

masterawai said:


> Hey, thanks for the suggestion. I'll add to my list for research. I just don't know which RDA should i buy. I love cloud and flavor.


In all honesty, before you get too attached to the idea. Generally people go for either cloud or flavour... generally one is sacrificed for the other.

Think about it on a percentage scale, if you want alot of cloud you can have 80% cloud and 20% flavour, and for flavour the other way round.
But when you want the best of both, it will sit around the 50/50 mark, so best of both will be half the cloud and half the flavour to give a good combo.


So my suggestion is to look for an RDA that can give you clouds when you want them, and by making a simple change, like the twisting i mentioned, you swap over to flavour.



All the best in the search man, good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (11/9/15)

Maxxis said:


> Velocity hands down!
> 
> Great clouds
> Great flavour
> ...



Speaking of which, any news on the TFV4 o rings?


----------



## masterawai (11/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> I stand by my Velocity RDA, it's even swaying me off my tanks.
> 
> Massive clouds and all you do is twist and you get decent flavour



Yeah, i watched some review at youtube. I'll give a try. thanks!


----------



## Jebula999 (11/9/15)

Oh, and personally the Plume Veil will not be a choice, one of the RDA's i wish i didn't buy.

PRO'S:

Good airflow
Many adjustments
single or dual coil
Can change size of the RDA(Technically)

CON'S:

Airflow holes on the deck level, so you always have to vape it dry.
Too many adjustables, too much faffing for my linking.
you need to put the top cap on perfectly every time, as you need to line it up.
Wobbly drip tip holder.


Just my thoughts on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## masterawai (11/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Oh, and personally the Plume Veil will not be a choice, one of the RDA's i wish i didn't buy.
> 
> PRO'S:
> 
> ...



Thanks man, good information. Btw, what do you think PRO'S and CON'S for Velocity RDA?


----------



## stevie g (11/9/15)

tugboat if you are willing to drill out extra airflow holes. Immense flavour and big clouds. Pure cloud build you want the Airek I could kill 2ml of juice in 4 draws but the flavour was muted.

one of my favourite things about the tugboat the driptip has delrin plastic where it inserts onto the topcap so hot build don't transfer heat into the driptip, makes for a more pleasing experience.


----------



## Jebula999 (11/9/15)

masterawai said:


> Thanks man, good information. Btw, what do you think PRO'S and CON'S for Velocity RDA?


Velocity RDA 

PRO'S

Massive airflow to Little airflow on demand.
Huge drip tip.
Pretty big build deck.
Top cap clips into place so cant screw up aligning.
Love the twist adjustment, makes for a more fine tuned airflow.
Lots of clouds and lots of flavour. (Depending on airflow)
Huge drip well, hasn't leaked on me and i can pull 20-30 times on one juice up.
I love the look of it.

CON'S

....I only have 1 Velocity?


But for real man, I can't fault it, i've never had a problem in 2 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (11/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Oh, and personally the Plume Veil will not be a choice, one of the RDA's i wish i didn't buy.
> 
> PRO'S:
> 
> ...




on all stated above i cannot disagree, but mostly subjective IMO. airflow is killer and if you not bothered in dripping every 10 drags, flavor is impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## masterawai (11/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Velocity RDA
> 
> PRO'S
> 
> ...



Hahahha  you got me. . Nice man, nice info.


----------

